# Somebody Please help my betta



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought I had a case of ich in the tank. It started out as about 4 white dots on her and then it turned into this:










This morning I treated the tank with Wardleys Ich Away (treats fungus and External Parasites)

I know if she has something the whole tank is going to get it so I didn't bother QT her. I have looked at anchor worms and thought it *might* be that.. Can someone help me help her


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone? I really want to treat this problem before it spreads to all the fish. Ive added the wardleys. and aquarium salt plus bumped up the heat. But if Im doing the wrong treatment for the wrong problem then its not gonna help.

I was just watching the fish. One of the mollies is flashing against a plant. This is a symptom of parasites right? what can I do???


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

QuICK Cure will do a better job. It appears to be a heavy slime coat, ICH and mouth fungus(common together)


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I will try and get some tomorrow. How long will it take to help them?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Until you can get the quick cure slowly raise the temp to 86-90 degrees.Dont worry she can handle it.You should see improvement in a day or so with the meds.make sure you keep a lid on the tank though because with the temp that warm,she needs warm humid air.If the air is too cold above the tank she can get sick.Also,because the other fish are not surface breathers you may need to add an airstone to oxygenate the water for them.The warm water and meds will deplete oxygen fast,and may will forget to add air,and the fish suffocate.

Also,she looks kinda like she has velvet.Kill lights and shine a flashlight on her.If she looks like she has gold dusting then its velvet the number one reason many lose their bettas.If she has it then i suggest you Seek a copper based medication.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

QC is a 2-3 day treatment, turns the water blue but its ok. one drop per two gallons of tank water.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Well my water and everything silicone in the tank is already blue from the Wardleys LOL so that wont be a big problem. 

What do you think brought in the ick? last thing I bought was the betta, and she looked clean when I put her in.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What was the tank temp to begin with?Could have been on any of them and just surface once the conditions were right.I have read the Ich parasite is always present in the aquarium and the only reason it surfaces is from stress.My bettas would get it if they were kept at temps lower that 84.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

hmmm thats interesting.. my temp is at 78F I have raised it and am hoping it will help


----------

